# returning to work and applying to adopt again



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
has anyone returned to work (following 12 months adoption leave) and then applied to adopt again straight away?  
or within a few months or so…… I have to return for 3 months so that I don't have to pay my additional adoption leave back x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Mummy S
I would have loved to, and from a work perspective I could have. However my local LA has a policy that any children in the family must be at least 3.5 years old before a second application is made (with a minimum of 2 years for that child to be settled in new home) - unless a bio sibling of first child. So Im currently waiting till my lil blue is 3.5 this time next year...     I know different LAs have diff policies though so you may not have similar issues.

Good luck, K  x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Kizzi, Im sorry you have to wait. Good luck for your second application next year.
Yes,  you're right every LA seems to have different criteria. Ours states 2 year age gap, LO will be 2 in April and he has been with us for nearly 12 months now. I think we might wait unitl the Summer and then approach our LA again. That way with the stage 2 assessments, it will probably bring us close to the end of the year for approval panel.

x


----------

